# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Figura e Merjemes (a.s.) në Islam

## ArtanMasa

Tema e këtij punimi është figura e Merjemes, paqe pastë mbi të, në Islam. Në Kuranin Fisnik, ajo është e vetmja grua, të cilës i jepet titulli Siddika, pra përherë e vërtetësishme, besnike, një atribut që u jepet vetëm atyre të cilët janë më të afruarit me Allahun e Madhëruar dhe të Lartësuar, pas profetëve (a.s.). Edhe pse Merjemja a.s. nuk ishte profete, virtyti dhe afria e saj me Zotin duhet tu shërbejnë si frymëzim të gjithë atyre që kërkojnë Rrugën e Drejtë.

Në Kuranin Famëlartë, ndodhia e saj përshkruhet sidomos në Suren 3 (Al-i Imran) e 19 (Merjem), por ka edhe vargje të tjera në sure të ndryshme të Kuranit ku ajo përmendet.

Qëllimi i këtij punimi nuk është rrëfimi i hollësishëm i ngjarjes së saj, pasi kjo do të kërkonte kohë të madhe, por më shumë një sprovë për të shpjeguar pozitën shpirtërore të Merjemes a.s. siç jepet në vargjet e Kuranit të Madhnueshëm dhe burimet e tjera islame. Duket me vend që të fillojmë duke cituar ajetin e fundit të Sures 66 (et-Tahrimë), në të cilën Merjemia a.s. paraqitet si shembull për gratë e Pejgamberit (s.a.v.s.):

Dhe Merjemja, bija e Imranit, që ruajti dëlirësinë e saj dhe Ne frymë në të nga Shpirti Ynë. Ajo dëshmoi vërtetësinë e fjalëve të Zotit të saj dhe Librave të Tij e ishte nga të përkushtuarat (66:12)

Në këtë ajet përmenden tre merita të Merjemes a.s. Ajo ishte njëra nga të përkushtuarat (Kanitah), dëshmoi vërtetësinë e fjalëve të Zotit (Siddikah) dhe në fund pranoi Shpirtin nga Zoti. Në një ajet tjetër, në Suren 3, asaj i njihet edhe një meritë tjetër e rëndësishme:

 Dhe kur engjëjt thanë: Vërtet, o Merjem, Allahu të ka zgjedhur, pastruar e lartësuar mes grave të botës (3:42)

Sipas këtij ajeti, ajo u zgjodh dhe u pastrua nga vetë Zoti. Dhe ajo që ka edhe më tepër rëndësi është se Merjemja u njoftua për këtë nga engjëjt. Përveç kësaj, rreth Merjemes tregohet një ngjarje e habitshme, përpara se ajo ta merrte këtë mesazh nga engjëjt, kur ishte veçse fëmijë dhe po lutej në tempull:

Saherë futej në tempull, Zekerijai gjente ushqim pranë saj dhe thoshte: O Merjem, nga vjen kjo? Ajo përgjigjej: Nga Allahu. Vërtet, Allahu i jep pa kufi kujt do Ai (3:37)

Krahas mrekullisë së Merjemes a.s. që citon ky ajet, përgjigjja që ajo i jep Zekerijasë ishte e papritur për një fëmijë të moshës së saj. Merjemes a.s. i njihen shumë cilësi në Kuranin e Lartësuar.

Sikurse thamë, nuk mund ti përmendim këtu të gjitha, por le të përqendrohemi në tri karakteristikat e cituara, të cilat sipas nesh e shpalosin më qartë pozitën shpirtërore të Merjemes a.s. Këto cilësi janë të qenit më besnikja, e dëlira e Zotit dhe pranuesja e Shpirtit. Të gjitha këto koncepte përdoren në Kuran në njëfarë zhargoni teknik, duke sjellë me vete më shumë kuptime nga çmund të krijojë përshtypja e parë. Para se të vazhdojmë me analizimin e këtyre koncepteve të veçanta, duhet kujtuar një nocion shumë i rëndësishëm që theksohet në Kuran. Sipas këtij nocioni, njerëzit klasifikohen në tri kategori: të dëshpëruarit të përparuarit dhe miqtë e Zotit.[1]

Ndërkohë që pjesëtarët e grupit të dytë janë besimtarët e zakonshëm në nivelet dhe gradat e tyre të ndryshme, grupi i fundit zotëron një cilësi shumë të veçantë: ata u prijnë të tjerëve në çështje besimi.[2]

Ndaj dhe afrohen nga Zoti, në kuptimin që nga zemrat e tyre hiqen shumë perde, çka u mundëson atyre të shohin dhe dëgjojnë atë nga e cila privohen besimtarët e zakonshëm.[3] Ndonëse të tillët janë të paktë[4], ata nderohen lart nga Krijuesi i tyre.

Atyre u jepet një të kuptuar i kësaj bote dhe vetëdije për Krijuesin e tyre që dallon nga ajo e zakonshmja e të tjerëve: ata shohin thelbin e kësaj bote, ndërkohë që të tjerët shohin të jashtmen[5] dhe Allahu u përshpërit në mendje dhe u flet intelekteve të tyre, prandaj ata ndezin një dritë për zemrat, veshët dhe sytë e të tjerëve.[6] Këta janë njerëzit që kanë marrë favorin e Zotit dhe ndahen në katër kategori:  

Ata që i binden Allahut dhe të Dërguarit të Tij do jenë mes atyre që Allahu ka mbuluar me mirësinë e Tij: pejgamberët, besnikët, dëshmuesit dhe të mirët. Çshoqëri e shkëlqyer! (4:69)

Jemi urdhëruar ti ndjekim ata në veprat, bindjet dhe sjelljet tona e, si muslimanë, ti kërkojmë Zotit të paktën 17 herë në ditë që të na udhëzojë në Rrugë të Drejtë:

Udhëzona në Rrugën e Drejtë, rrugën e atyre që ke favorizuar (1:6-7)

Gjithashtu, besimtarëve u është dhënë sihariqi që, nëse i binden Zotit dhe të Dërguarit të Tij, do të jenë me shoqërinë e shkëlqyer të përmendur në Kuran.[10] Në këtë shoqëri të shkëlqyer, Merjemja a.s. është ndër besnikët (siddikah).[11]

Siç përmendet në ajetin 69 të Sures 4, bëhet fjalë për një kategori që vjen mënjëherë pas nivelit të profetëve a.s. dhe ndodhet mbi atë të dëshmuesve dhe të mirëve. Mjerisht, në këtë punim si përshkruajmë dot mjaftueshëm konceptet e dëshmuesit dhe të mirit, që përsëriten shpesh në Kuran.

Sidoqoftë, pjesëmarrësit në secilën kategori të epërme përfshijnë meritat e atyre nën to, ndaj dhe besnikët janë më të virtytshmit e miqve të Allahut, pas profetëve a.s. Në të vërtetë, profetët a.s. dhe besnikët (siddikin) janë në rang aq të afërt, saqë disa profetë quhen edhe besnikë në Kuran. Po kështu, siddikët e përmendur në Kuran dhe hadithe janë, në përgjithësi, persona me tipare të jashtëzakonshme, të cilët madje marrin njëfarë frymëzimi (ilham), siç ishte rasti i Merjemes a.s.

Besnikëria zakonisht është një cilësi që i referohet të folurit, por edhe veprimet mund të karakterizohen si të tilla, nëse përputhen me bindje dhe qëllime të caktuara. Në të vërtetë, bëhët fjalë për një nivel të epërm besnikërie. Gjithashtu, në mendje nganjëherë shfaqen ide, opinione dhe qëllime që mund të arrijnë të shkatërrojnë - në mënyrë të pavetdijshme - një sistem të tërë bindjesh. Për të shmangur këtë nevojitet një nivel edhe më i lartë besnikërie.

Në terminologjinë teknike kuranore, një individ besnik është ai që plotëson të gjitha standartet e besnikërisë dhe të trija karakteristikat e lartpërmendura.[9]

Sigurisht, nuk janë të shumtë personat, edhe në mesin e besimtarëve të sinqertë madje, që i plotësojnë të gjitha kërkesat e nevojshme. Në Kuran, gruaja e vetme e përfshirë me besnikët është Merjemja. Megjithatë, edhe gra të tjera, si Fatimja a.s., bija e Pejgamberit (s.a.v.s), përmenden në hadithe si besnike, edhe pse në kuptimin e veçantë kuranor termi besnike i referohet vetëm Merjemes a.s.

Koncepti i dytë, ai i dëlirësisë, është një tjetër karakteristikë që i njihet Merjemes a.s. në Kuranin Fisnik. Sipas Librit të Shenjtë, konceptet dhe domethëniet shpirtërore të parathëna nga Libri janë plotësisht të arritshme vetëm nga ata që Allahu ka zgjedhur ti pastrojë:  

Në të vërtetë ky është një Kuran i bekuar, në një libër të ruajtur, që vetëm të pastruarit e prekin (56:77-79)

Kurani na thotë se Zoti është më i pastri i të pastërve, më i shenjti i të shenjtëve, burimi i tërë shenjtërisë dhe dëlirësisë[10]: kurrfarë papastërtie dhe asnjë lloj e mete nuk i afrohen dot Atij. Është e pamundur për një zemër të ligë që të kuptojë sadopak rreth Tij, të besojë në Të e të arrijë njohje minimale të cilësive të tija të shkëlqyera. Kushdo që aspiron ti afrohet Atij, duhet të pastrojë doemos egon dhe të kullojë zemrën. Sidoqoftë, pastrimi vullnetar nga ana e dikujt ka kufij të caktuar, matanë të cilëve është vetë Zoti ai që e udhëzon personin në përpjekjet e tija drejt pastrimit tërësor.

Një proçes i tillë nis pas një periudhe sprovimi të besnikërisë së individit, që konfirmon se ai është vendosur në rrugën drejt Tij. Pikërisht në këtë kuptim flet Kurani për pastrimin e Ehlul-Bejtit të Profetit të Bekuar (s.a.v.s.):

Allahu ka për qëllim që nga ju, o Ehlul-Bejt, të largojë çdo papastërti e tju dëlirë tërësisht(33:33)

Në mënyrë të ngjashme flitet për pastrimin e Merjemes a.s.:  

Dhe kur engjëjt thanë: Vërtet, o Merjem, Allahu të ka zgjedhur, pastruar dhe lartësuar ndër gratë e botës (3:42)

Pa një pastrim të tillë Merjemi do ta kishte të pamundur pranimin e shpirtit, që përbën konceptin e tretë për të cilin do flasim. Ka ajete të ndryshme kuranore, në të cilat thuhet se Zoti ia zbriti shpirtin Merjemes a.s.[11] Koncepti i shpirtit është ndër më kompleksët mbi të cilët mund të flasë një fe, përfshirë Islamin. Në Suren 17 të Kuranit përmendet një pyetje që iu shtrua Profetit (s.a.v.s) lidhur me natyrën e shpirtit:

Të pyesin rreth shpirtit. Thuaju: Shpirti është nga Urdhri i Zotit tim dhe nga dija sju është dhënë, veçse pak (17:85)

Këtu, shpirti identifikohet me një Urdhër nga Allahu, që nuk njihet aspak nga njeriu. Nuk kemi për qëllim të citojmë të gjitha opinionet e dijetarëve muslimanë mbi këtë pikë përgjatë historisë. Megjithatë, do të dëshironim të ceknim disa ajete të Kuranit Famëlartë lidhur me këtë çështje, të cilat vënë në pah se si pranohet Shpirti nga qeniet njerëzore. Nga shumë ajete shihet qartë se asnjë njeri nuk mund të marrë shpallje nëse nuk niset, dërgohet ose frymëzohet nga Shpirti:

Ai është që ngre në nivelet më të larta, Zotëruesi i Arshit. E dërgon Shpirtin e Tij te ai që do Ai nga shërbëtorët e Tij, që të paralajmërojë për Ditën e Takimit (40:15)

Sigurisht që nga çfarë u diskutua deri tani rrjedh se një privilegj i tillë u rezervohet vetëm të pastërve, dhe ky është një kriter që Zoti përdor për të zgjedhur një shërbëtor të Tij mes të tjerëve. Në një varg tjetër, Pejgamberit i thuhet se ai nuk do ta kishte marrë shpalljen sikur të ishte frymëzuar nga Shpirti.  

Dhe kështu të kemi shpallur një shpirt (që buron) nga Urdhri Ynë. (Para kësaj) ti nuk njihje as Shkresë as fe (42:52)

Disa e intepretojnë këtë shpirt si shpirti i Kryeengjëllit Xhibrail a.s., mirëpo në fillim të Sures en-Nahl thuhet se që të dy - engjëjt dhe shpirti - i zbresin një personi përpara se ai të urdhërohet që ti këshillojë njerëzit:  

Me urdhrin e Tij zbresin engjëjt me shpirtin mbi kë dëshiron Ai nga shërbëtorët e Tij: Këshilloji njerëzit se nuk ka zot përveç Meje, ndaj frikomuni Mua! (16:2)

Edhe Ali ibn Ebi Talibi u pyet nëse shpirti i referohet Xhibrailit e ai u përgjigj: Xhibraili është engjëll, kurse shpirti tjetër gjë. Kur dikush e dyshoi këtë, Imami citoi vagun 2 të Sures en-Nahl si provë. Mund të citohen shumë ajete të tjera si provë e faktit se shpirti nuk i përket engjëjve, përfshirë këtu edhe Xhibrailin a.s. Sipas një tradite tjetër nga Imam Xhafer es-Sadiku, bëhet fjalë për diçka më të madhe se Xhibraili dhe Mikaili.[12]

Në rastin e Isait a.s., shpirti quhet shpirt i shenjtë[13] në Kuran dhe në rastin e Profetit Muhammed (s.a) nganjëherë shpirt i shenjtë[14] e nganjëherë shpirt besnik[15]. Sidoqoftë, sipas Kuranit, pranuesit e shpirtit nuk janë persona të rëndomtë. Ata shquhen qartë dhe përfitojnë nga një begati e veçantë prej Zotit. Në këtë kategori individësh spikat figura e virgjëreshës Marie a.s., edhe pse ajo nuk ishte profete.

Shënime:

[1] Kuran, 56:7-11. [2] Kuran, 56:10. [3] Nehxhul-Belaghah, Sermone 222. [4] Nehxhul-Belaghah, Sentenza 147. [5] Nehxhul-Belaghah, Sentenza 432. [6] Nehxhul-Belaghah, Sermone 222. [7] Kuran, 4:69. [8] Kuran, 66:12, 6:75. [9] Kuran, 2:177, 33:23. [10] Kuran, 62:1, 59:23. [11] Kuran, 19:17, 21:91, 66:12. [11] S.M.H. Tabatabai, el-Mizan fi Tefsir el-Kuran, Libano, Muassas al-A°lami, 1997, vëll. 13, p. 209. [13] Kuran, 2:87. [14] Kuran, 16:102. [15] Kuran, 26:193.

----------

